# Best smart phones



## EdwardHayward (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm an entrepreneur in the US and will be moving to Thailand in March. My wife and I plan to live in Phuket.

My Droid 4 is my portable office here in the US. I'm able to do just about anything I need to while I'm out and about. I'm hoping I can find something similar in Thailand. Here are the functions I use.

-voice calls
-voice mail
-texts
-internet from phone
-tether or hotspot phone with netbook computer

If anyone can give me advice on this topic I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

I can only share my experience with you, as I am no expert:

I never have any problems with iPhone and iPad, although I am forever struggling to even connect my Archos Generation 9 tablet on the same mobile internet both 2G and 3G in and around my area. The only 3G connection where I live (if you can call it 3G) is by Truemove one of the main networks. 

I don't know if an iPad or iPhone suits all your office requirements though.


----------

